# Dream and grow review!



## OTG85 (Jan 30, 2017)

The head Jew was very generous and sent me some dream and grow to try out. I'm excited because I just shot up some tren E and I can never sleep worth a fuck once it kicks in so I'm hoping it will help. I'm 34 5'11 230 and in ok shape as of now. I'll take my first dose tonight (1 pill) to see how it makes me feel. I just want to thank Prince and the rest of the IMF crew for giving me a chance.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TripleOvertime (Jan 30, 2017)

Its a great product.  I really enjoyed it. Will be following my man


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 31, 2017)

TripleOvertime said:


> Its a great product.  I really enjoyed it. Will be following my man



What can I expect ? I took one pill last night but didn't really notice anything. How long did it take before you noticed any effects?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 31, 2017)

I'm going to try two caps tonight to see if I sleep better. I'm going to time how fast I fall asleep after ingestion and how many times I wake up.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OTG85 (Feb 3, 2017)

A few days at 2 caps each night and I do notice I fall asleep fairly quickly and when I wake I don't feel s bit groggy like when you take most pm medications. I also feel like my mood is better at work(more elevated)


----------



## OTG85 (Feb 17, 2017)

I think I might have ran into a slight problem. So I been taking a antidepressant for a few months now for depression. Ever since I started taking dream n grow my sex drive vanished completely. I think the 5-http cancels out my antidepressant and causes libido issues when using both. Anyone want to chime in ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

